# WTB: Hawthorne tank for my bike pictured



## squeedals (Oct 16, 2012)

I believe it's a late 30's early 40's. Got a tank??? Been looking for a loooonnnnng time.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 17, 2012)

There have been several people looking for these lately! There have also been a few that sold on ebay recently too. Good search words might be CWC or Hawthorne bent tank.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah........I know.......must be a tough find. I've been cruising the Bay for a while for one (and here of course). Had a chance now and then, but didn't as I thought the price was high. Now I regret not pouncing. I figure at this point anything under $100 is a bargain. 

   Don


----------



## Mole (Oct 18, 2012)

squeedals said:


> I figure at this point anything under $100 is a bargain.
> 
> Don




If you find anything lower than $125 it's a deal...


----------



## squeedals (Oct 19, 2012)

I was afraid of that.......


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 19, 2012)

*Hawthorne Tank*



squeedals said:


> I believe it's a late 30's early 40's. Got a tank??? Been looking for a loooonnnnng time.




I may have what your looking for.If my memory is correct this was off a hawthorne.Cant remember the year.Look at the pictures and see what you think.This tank is solid with no rust,just sand and paint.


----------



## Mole (Oct 19, 2012)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> I may have what your looking for.




Nope... that one is wrong... 
Here is what the correct tank for that frame looks like, note how the bottom of the tank is straight for about 3/4 the length.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 19, 2012)

Mole said:


> Nope... that one is wrong...
> Here is what the correct tank for that frame looks like, note how the bottom of the tank is straight for about 3/4 the length.




How about this one


----------



## Mybluevw (Oct 19, 2012)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> How about this oneView attachment 70510




I don't think that one is correct either. Looks like a murray built Higgins tank.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 19, 2012)

Mybluevw said:


> I don't think that one is correct either. Looks like a murray built Higgins tank.




The one that mole is showing looks like two different halves.


----------



## Mybluevw (Oct 19, 2012)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> The one that mole is showing looks like two different halves.



I think that might be the angle the pic was taken at...?


----------



## Mole (Oct 19, 2012)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> The one that mole is showing looks like two different halves.



They are different halves... left and right  

They match and are correct for the frame he has... I know because I have the same frame. Below are before and after pics with that tank repainted and installed.


----------



## Mole (Oct 19, 2012)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> How about this one[/ATTACH]




Nope... that one isn't right either... take a look at the front of your tank and from the outside of the tank it looks almost straight? Now take a look at the pictures I posted and you'll notice how it has almost a 45deg angle in the front and from the outside it looks rounded.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 20, 2012)

Mole said:


> Nope... that one isn't right either... take a look at the front of your tank and from the outside of the tank it looks almost straight? Now take a look at the pictures I posted and you'll notice how it has almost a 45deg angle in the front and from the outside it looks rounded.




O.K.,Just thought i had what you needed.


----------



## squeedals (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow........now I'm really confused.  Not an east match..........


----------

